# Überblick: Flow-Country-Trails und Flowtrail-Projekte



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------

